# Cremation



## GSDBESTK9

As most of you know, I lost my Mason over a week ago. I had him cremated but it is taking so long to get his ashes back.  I want my boy back!! 

I was just wondering how long it took you to get your pet's ashes back. My boss said she got her dog's ashes back the next day (after they picked him up)! 

I'm having a paw print and a plaque done so they did tell me it would take a little longer because of that but geez, it will be close to 2 weeks before I get him back. 

Also, did you burry the ashes or do you keep them in the house? My hubby wants to burry them but I don't want to.  If we ever move I want to be able to bring his ashes with me.


----------



## NancyJ

Moving is exactly why we cremated our dogs so they would not wind up buried in someone else's yard.......


----------



## Emoore

I'd give them a call. We got Cash's ashes back within about 3 or 4 days. We didn't have a plaque made, but over a week still sounds like a long time.


----------



## TimberGSD2

I got TJ's ashes back a week later. 

I still have his box on my dresser. I can't even think of letting him go yet. You will know what to do with him. I never thought in a million years I would have my dog cremated and sitting on my dresser but that is exactly what I did and what felt right for me. And my husband said the same thing but knew that would not help with my grief process so hopefully yours will understand. 

I feel for you. You will know what to do when you get them.


----------



## jprice103

My heart seriously goes out to you. I'm sitting here tearing up right now just thinking out what you are going through. Just know that you will get him back and will have him with your for always!! Even though he is gone, he will forever be in your heart and mind...and you will meet again someday!!


----------



## WVGSD

All of my dogs that have died have been cremated since I became an adult. There are seven wooden urns on a bookcase in my spare bedroom and each one has a photo of the dog in front. Some of the ashes took as along as four or five days to get back. It also took up to a week to get the wooden box urn as well. If I move, all of my "dogs" can and will go with me. I have never buried any of their ashes yet.


----------



## ken k

from past experience, can take from a day or 2 to a week to 10 days, all mine have been private cremations, costs more but I dont want someone else s dog or dogs, all mine sit on the mantle with their picture and when its my time we will all be buried together, sounds odd, but I was suprised to find out how many people do the same thing, I was always antsy till i got their ash's back, and knew they were home and safe, there will be closer once you receive the ash`s


----------



## BlackPuppy

Doerak's ashes were mailed back to me within one week. 

I don't know what to do with them. Like you, I don't want to bury them and then move and leave him. So, they are in my kitchen cabinet.


----------



## KZoppa

I got Princess back in a week but she was a cat and i didnt have a paw print done or anything. Her ashes actually now sit in the back of my curio cabinet. She was also put to sleep 11 years ago.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Thank you all, I did pay for a private cremation and I know he will be on my nightstand, as close to me as possible. :wub:


----------



## Konotashi

When we had Schatzi cremated, we got to go get her later that day. We dropped her off at about noon and picked her up at 4. It was a private cremation. (The only kind my mom and I would ever do - I don't want to get someone else's pet's ashes). 

Her ashes are next to my mom's bedside. 

I had one of my sugar gliders cremated there, also. I took him in at about 4 (they close a little later after that), so I picked him up after school the next day. He's in a little urn my grandpa made for him on my dresser. 
I wouldn't bury him, and my mom wouldn't bury Schatzi. I want Atreyu to be with me, and if I ever move, he's coming along too.


----------



## RebelGSD

It took at least a week to get the ashes back.
My plan is to scatter some of the ashes on their/our favorite places, along the lake and on trails and under the rosebush in the yard. The rest stays with me. I was thinking of putting a tiny bit of it into a pendent that I could wear. The collars on the headrest of my car and they travel with me wherever I go.


----------



## racer

it took 2 weeks to get mine back since the company only made the trip once a week to my area


----------



## Smithie86

Private cremation. I dropped off Baer myself. I brought him home when he was a puppy,; I should be the last to hold him.

I have a box of his ashes. They are also scattered here, in Budapest, in Germany


----------



## blehmannwa

My big girls are on the piano. After a year or so, I think that I'll release the ashes at Moclips beach--their favorite place. I have their collar, tags and leashes coiled around the boxes.
I think it was about a week to get the ashes.


----------



## wolfstraum

Got some gorgeous urns on e-bay - Raiki for Cito....I have Kelsey, Alice, Cito and Jeremiah (my diabetic cat) all in my glass fronted bookcase....Kyra was living with friends when she passed, so she is at their house on a shelf wtih several of their dogs....I have a small box from her too.... I figure they will be with me when I go too...all our ashes together

Lee


----------



## Stosh

My gsd Omy was also cremated and it took over a week to get her ashes back. There's only one facility in our area that does individual cremations so it can take a while


----------



## Smithie86

There are places that have lockets as well..


----------



## DharmasMom

For Oreo it took about 10 days but that was because the vet's office forgot to call me (they were HORRIFIED that happened). I had to call them because they said a week. Today they told me it should be the first of next week for Tessa. They already had a pick up scheduled for first thing in the morning from a euthanasia they did this morning so they are going to include Tessa in that pick up, otherwise she told me it could have taken a couple of more days.

I do understand your rush to get Mason back. I want Tessa back home, where she belongs. I know this is irrational but she had such bad separation anxiety so I hate the thought of her being alone right now. I will be glad when she is back with me so I know that she is never alone again.


----------



## Northern GSDs

It has been just over a month since I said goodbye to my beautiful boy Brodie :teary: so this really hits home for me. 

I too had a private cremation done. It took a week to have his ashes returned to me and I absolutely hated not having him "with" me. 

Some of our past dogs we have kept the ashes, while with others, we scattered them at places where they absolutely loved and lived for (for example, Max was a Shepherd/Lab mix and he lived to swim so we spread his ashes at his favorite swimming spot; Jenny's ashes I keep as she was a total cuddle bug and preferred to be indoors where it was warm and comfy). 

For me, it really depends on the dog and his or her personality as to whether to keep the ashes or spread them somewhere....Brodie's ashes I keep on my nighstand dresser, next to his favorite snoozing spot where his bed still lays.


----------



## CarrieJ

When Loki passed, I think it took about about a week-ten days to get his ashes back.
I was at the time given a choice between having the ashes returned to me or sent to someplace up north called Bubbling Wells Pet Cemetary.
Between the name of the place and Loki's severe destructive separation anxiety when I first got him....it only stood to reason to keep him with me.
( I also rent, so he must come with me. Burying isn't an option)

Also at the time, I really was in a daze and not paying attention so I was surprised that his ashes came in a nice cedar box with a little plaque on it.
I don't even remember saying to the vet to add "The Big Lummox" at the time...so Lummox is preserved....

I am again, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Anja1Blue

I think the longest I waited was about 2 weeks - because the company in charge of the engraving on the urn had to redo it. I buy permanently sealed brass urns that I can put a different engraving on each time, so it usually takes a week to 10 days to get everything back. Burying in the garden is illegal in Denver - not that I would consider it anyway, if we move I want each and every one to go with us. If you feel that it is taking too long I would call your vet ( if he/she was the liaison with the crematorium) or the crematorium directly and ask them why.
_______________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## OriginalWacky

I can get my pets ashes back from our place in a day or so, or they will hold onto them for weeks if needed. I think it depends on a lot of things though, because they have procedures they need to do for private cremations to assure they are giving back the correct ashes etc.


----------



## Anubis_Star

I think it largely depends on if you drop the pet off yourself at a crematorium or if the pet is picked up at your vet's office.

At both clinics I work at, a day practice and a night only emergency practice, we tell people 7-10 days. 

Not to be morbid by any means, but helping people understand what really happens - the deceased pets are kept in a large chest freezer. Twice a week at both my clinics (it may be more or less depending on the clinic volume), the crematoriums come and pick up all the pets. Each clinic uses a different crematorium, but the process is the same timewise. 

Luther was euthanized Monday. They had done pickup Sunday night, so I knew he would be here (at my work) for a while, which was really hard because every day I came in I knew he was in a freezer in the back. Today, Thursday, they did pickup, so I know he arrived at the crematorium this afternoon. That is already three days. 

Then, sad as it is to say, I've seen the truck when it comes around to do pickup, we are far from the only clinic they go to. That is a large number of animals to process. Group cremations obviously would speed up the process, but private cremations need to be done individually, and this alone takes time. 

I'm hoping to get Luther back by Monday, like you I am so anxious to have my boy back with me. I've been coping somewhat by caring his collar around in my pocket with me everywhere. Everytime that pain of missing him hits me, I give it a good hard squeeze and I feel like he is with me.


----------



## jewels04

When we had our golden done we got him home in a week. We took half of him and put it in his favorite spot in our yard. We also kept the other half and he will be split and buried with me and my husband.


----------



## Sunflowers

Good thoughts coming your way. 

It took 3 weeks for mine to come back. 

I just had the little box in my hands yesterday. We are moving and he is coming with us. 

I am considering doing one of those glass memorial things with it. My Pekingese died in 2003.


----------

